# American Traveller Looking to Meet Ex Pats



## zloi (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi,
I am a 60 y.o American thinking about retiring, or at least living part time, in Mexico. I am currently in Guadalajara, touring the surrounding area, hoping to meet some ex-Pats and get some live feedback on your experiences here. I currently live and work in Seattle, and though I am travelling alone, I sort of represent a small group of us there who are similarly interested in moving down to Mexico. I plan on visiting the Lk Chapala area, Queretaro, San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato, and possibly Aguascalientes and San Potosi. I would really love to meet anyone from these areas who has settled or travelled extensively here to get your impressions of living here on a long-term basis, esp. if you've spent most of your life in Anglo-America. 

Will gladly answer any specific questions/concerns of yours about possibly meeting. I am at your disposal until Jan. 11, when I fly back to the US. This is my first time using this site, so please bear with me while I learn the ropes.

Sincerely,
-Tom


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

zloi said:


> Hi,
> I am a 60 y.o American thinking about retiring, or at least living part time, in Mexico. I am currently in Guadalajara, touring the surrounding area, hoping to meet some ex-Pats and get some live feedback on your experiences here. I currently live and work in Seattle, and though I am travelling alone, I sort of represent a small group of us there who are similarly interested in moving down to Mexico. I plan on visiting the Lk Chapala area, Queretaro, San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato, and possibly Aguascalientes and San Potosi. I would really love to meet anyone from these areas who has settled or travelled extensively here to get your impressions of living here on a long-term basis, esp. if you've spent most of your life in Anglo-America.
> 
> Will gladly answer any specific questions/concerns of yours about possibly meeting. I am at your disposal until Jan. 11, when I fly back to the US. This is my first time using this site, so please bear with me while I learn the ropes.
> ...


Welcome to the forum. I moved this thread to the regular Mexico forum from La Chatarréria because it fits better here. La Chatarrería is more for threads on topics other than México.

I am in Guadalajara. If you are interested in contacting me, send me an email. You can find my email address with a (very) little detective work by following the link in my signature block.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Tom, I have traveled around Mexico in an RV and by bus. I lived on the Gulf coast, south of Veracruz, for 5 years and now in the Chapala area for 2. I rent my homes, have a parrot and a dog that both ride a scooter with me and live solely on my SS. I survived a burst appendix here three years ago, I love Mexico and live like I'm a guest in someone's house so I don't complain and I love retirement. I would be happy to meet and allow you to pick my brain as I've done it often.


----------



## zloi (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi. Sure, I'd be delighted at the chance to meet you. Is today (Fri) a possibility, and if so, what's the best way to get in touch?

-Tom


----------

